# painting vinyl shutters



## paint1219 (Oct 1, 2010)

I need to paint some exterior vinyl shutters and need some recommendations on paint to use that works well with vinyl. Also wanted to know if it is really necessary to remove the shutters from the home before painting them. I do not have any experience with vinyl shutters so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

spray paint...in a rattle can...no need to remove...10 cans should do it!:thumbup:


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

mask off all the shutters first with blue tape,i would use two layers.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint them in place with a top quality 100% acrylic paint and you should be golden.


----------



## paint1219 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll be sure to use a good acrylic paint and tape around them before painting. Do I need to prime or sand them before painting to help make the paint adhere better? Does it take longer for paint to dry or cure on vinyl?


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

paint1219 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll be sure to use a good acrylic paint and tape around them before painting. Do I need to prime or sand them before painting to help make the paint adhere better? Does it take longer for paint to dry or cure on vinyl?


Although vinyl can be painted, most manufactorers will advise against it or void the warranty. Use a primer specifically designed for vinyl--XIM has one. Use two coats of acrylic on top.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

painting shutters on place is not on my book,remove shutters please and spray them with Moorgard/Moorglo or Aura


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I use a paint designed specifically to stick to vinyl and aluminum siding, no priming needed. Never had a problem with it sticking as long as it was properly washed beforehand.

Personally I'd take the shutters off and spray them, much faster, easier to contain the mess etc.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Much easier and faster if you actually take them down.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

no matter what the age, it is best to prepare by removing any release waxes. Vinyl shutters may have waxes used in the manufacturing process like a boat mold. Acetone is a good solvent for this. Any acrylic premium topcoat will work. If you see the paint crawl or separate, the wax is still there. I agree that MoorGard, MoorGlo, or Aura is a good choice, or any premium 100% acrylic top coat. Removal is professional. Leaving in place is DIY.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah and some you cant paint at all.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Much easier and faster if you actually take them down.


 I disagree, and you risk breaking the plastic push pins and having to replace them when you rehang. You will also have to paint them after you rehang.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I disagree, and you risk breaking the plastic push pins and having to replace them when you rehang. You will also have to paint them after you rehang.


I timed it both ways.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

The screws on the newer shutters past 10 yrs or so are easy to snap off. Home stores that sell shutters will have screws and caps.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Removal is professional. Leaving in place is DIY . Period


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't just paint shutters on a house, I only paint shudders when I'm painting an entire house, so they get taken off to paint the siding underneath them. Lets have a couple more pages on shudders!:thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

There are some 100% acrylic products with high ratings that can be peeled off in sheets on shutters. I've seen many guys say they use the products im talking about on this board. You probably wouldnt know unless you tried it but who paints anything and tries to pull the paint off.

Think about those paints that stick to the sidewalls of a five, some of those you cant scrape off and others simply peel right off the bucket. Same on shutters.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Removal is professional. Leaving in place is DIY . Period


this thread is D.I.Y. :whistling2:
I smell a H.O.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Removal is professional. Leaving in place is DIY . Period


 Why? If you are a pro you should be able to paint them in place no problem. Anyone can paint them sitting on a saw horse.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

I've done it both ways. What ever the HO wants. They have to ask me to remove them though. 

I use acrylic house paint, nothing fancy. Never had a problem with flaking, scaling or alligatoring.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Pay a pro to paint vinyl shutters? They are $35 a pair NEW. :whistling2:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Marion said:


> Pay a pro to paint vinyl shutters? They are $35 a pair NEW. :whistling2:


They only come in a limited number of colors brand new


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

I was joking with the mask in place thing...take um off and sprayum.........


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Rick the painter said:


> I was joking with the mask in place thing...take um off and sprayum.........


I was joking about the rattle cans too......use your sprayer :thumbsup:


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

*shutters*

If most vinyl windows are recommended not to be painted, what is tthe difference between shutters?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I painted some just this week in fact, and they did get removed. Only because I had to paint the siding behind them. I think the difference is windows are a different material, and as long as you use a vinyl siding safe paint you will be good.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I was kinda in the same situation but for interior. I have some baseboard that needs to be painted and was hoping to find out what I could use. They are unpainted brown wood that is a little shiny. I haven't painted any baseboard before, only walls. Also, would white typically go with the color that has been picked out? 

:001_unsure:


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Slingah said:


> I was joking about the rattle cans too......use your sprayer :thumbsup:


Graco Bulldog.

Seriously, I brush 'em, a 3" Shasta will knock them out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

We never spray outside in Chicago. Most homes are brick, so we are just painting fascia, eaves, windows, doors etc. Its all brush work here. Plus, most homes are close together and the possibility of overspray is just two risky. 

Here is a picture of a house we just finished this morning. We were painting everything thats not brick. So we set up ladders, and a 20' plank to get the 2nd floor. While we are up there it only takes 5 min max to paint each coat on those aluminum shutters! Taking them down would _cost me time........_


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> We never spray outside in Chicago. Most homes are brick, so we are just painting fascia, eaves, windows, doors etc. Its all brush work here. Plus, most homes are close together and the possibility of overspray is just two risky.
> 
> Here is a picture of a house we just finished this morning. We were painting everything thats not brick. So we set up ladders, and a 20' plank to get the 2nd floor. While we are up there it only takes 5 min max to paint each coat on those aluminum shutters! Taking them down would _cost me time........_


_cost me time........_ Eggzactly. 

I'm wondering how many "brush hands" are left in the business. A couple years ago a I contacted another contractor friend to do some vinyl hanging for him at a motel. I was surprised to see his "painters" masking off door frames before brushing them. Wonder what they do with 8/8 sash?


----------

